# THE Most EXPENSIVE Huffy?!? Loony Tunes themed?



## partsguy (Jan 22, 2012)

Click the link and tell us what you think. I have to ask why and how? Need I say more?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290659629889?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2012)

As Yosemite Sam might say "That thar boy ain't right in the head"!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 23, 2012)

*BB Bike*

Cant say I have seen one before. It is BBC - Budget Bicycle Center in Madison, they put the craziest prices on the bay.. They had been ripped off by collectors years ago and I guess they never want to be ripped off again!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> As Yosemite Sam might say "That thar boy ain't right in the head"!




I think you are talking about good 'ole Foghorn Leghorn.

"Nice boy, but he's about as bright as a sack of wet mice!"


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 24, 2012)

Check out his other vintage bikes!! Not sure who might buy these things but I could retire if I could get these prices.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Vintage-Bik...sn=bbcbikes&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

To those prices, I respond with this song:

[video=youtube;4_F2Fl17RX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_F2Fl17RX8[/video]


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe it was actually owned by Bugs?......


----------

